# Woodward / Back to the Bricks anyone?



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

This weekend is the weekend 
Anyone from SE MI around here?

I plan on spending the morning up til around lunch time on WW in 13.5 mile vacinity and head up to the bricks in the afternoon.
Would be nice to meet a couple local goat owners


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

trying to get my brake lights and turn signals working for the 35 mile trek but i will be there either way, i hear the GTO tigers have the Marriot parking lot in Pontiac reserved heres my car keep an eye out for me....can't miss the plate....



















Brian


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

For me it's about 30 miles also. That's probably 8 gallons of e85 harharhar.
Like I said, I'll be hanging out at 13.5 mile, my car is gonna be hard to miss.
64 4 door with the plate: 4DRGOAT. 

I don't know anything about the GTO tigers... And I had no idea that there was a Marriot in that rat hole called Pontiac LOL, but I'll try to find it. Is it off of WW?


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine.
Mine is more audible than visible ROFL.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool we will be the outlaw Tempests in a sea of Goats....yes it is off Woodward i will look for you

Brian


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I got home to late from work to make the movie  I had a chance to make it but it took me over an hour to loosen the lugs on that thing. I guess the PO had king kong tighten the lugs. But the good news is I got my tires on and it is ready to go.

I've never been a participant, you guys just drive around until you find a parking spot? I can't come until 5-6ish every day.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I found the Tiger's meeting spot. It's actually on google street view!
Saturday I'll be on WW in the 13.5 mile area from 8 am till lunch. After that I'll head up to the Goat hang out, see how things go there and then scoot to the bricks.
Should be a cool day!
Maybe I should get a 160 deg fan switch?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a plan, if you like we can PM phone #'s and hook up ....from my experience (working in Berkley when they first started doing it) it will be a madhouse with a lot of parking allready rented (was down there a month ago for a few jobs and there were signs all over). Am trying to gat a trailer if i can't get these damn light problems figured out i have a few close offsight buddies where i can park it, we could meet up and cruise it together (run blocker behind me...). just let me know.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Exchanging numbers sure wouldn't hurt.
I'll pm ya, just txt me back.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol, your PM box is full bro.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

TmP said:


> Lol, your PM box is full bro.


LOL, I think we need to upgrade our membership. I keep filling mine up too.:willy:


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

So who else wants to meet up?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry i emptied my message box, hit me with the #'s TMP and Batman and i'll send back...

hey TMP are those billet specialty rims on your Tempest, look like the same ones i have....:cool


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you guys know where I can park if I just have the DD?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will have to find a lot and walk up there will be parking a few blocks away, still trying to get my brake turn signals figured out.:shutme


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

lol, you can come and drive my GTO.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

would it help if you had mine to look at?


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Who cares about the lights as long as it runs? 
PM sent.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

The wheels are Hot Wheels btw.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

My goat is down...
Dyno tune day today, didn't go so well.
Probably blown head gasket (if I'm lucky).
Not sure if it'll be ripping this we.

Made 373 whp / 450 + wtrq though.
That's not too horrible.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Running, ready to go.

383 whp / 496 wtrq.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heading down in a few, i will take your # and try and meet up with you TMP...:cheers


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, back already. Car didn't like the bumper to bumper traffic one bit...
Was a good time though.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Did it rain at all down there? We got hit pretty hard up here for about 2 hours.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't know, I was out of there before the rain hit (if it hit).
Doppler radar on your phone for the win LOL


----------

